# Kirk Hammet has really annoying vibrato



## neon_black88 (May 17, 2008)

I'm not one to usually bag on a player, especially one of his level of fame. But recently i've really started to take notice of how guitarists make a guitar "sing". You can almost tell how good a guitarist is going to be by how good he can make one ringing note sound.

Like steve vai can just slide up to a single note and make it sound amazing. I can't stand Kirk Hammet sitting on a note for more than a couple of seconds or he does that really annoying super fast vibrato thing . He seems to push it up, sightly out of tune, then his hand has a seziour in this spot thats not quite in or out. You'd think if you were that reviered you would work on things like that.

He should take a lesson from Frank Gambale!


----------



## Zak1233 (May 17, 2008)

the only persons vibrato i really like wide is zakk wyldes, wen i look back at my first year at playing guitar i think how the hell could i have liked kirk hammet, i mean he did make some of the most recognizable metal riffs to date but he's so sloppy these days :/ and then you compare him to someone like guthrie govan... your boxers turn brown when you hear him play really. But yeh it is true that you really can tell how good a player is from one note imo


----------



## TaronKeim (May 17, 2008)

"I am Kurt Hammet's spastic vibrato!"

_TJK*


----------



## Edroz (May 17, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> i mean he did make some of the most recognizable metal riffs to date



no he didn't, James did.

personally i think the handful of solos James has recorded stomp all over the majority of Kirk's.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 17, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> the only persons vibrato i really like wide is zakk wyldes, wen i look back at my first year at playing guitar i think how the hell could i have liked kirk hammet, i mean he did make some of the most recognizable metal riffs to date but he's so sloppy these days :/ and then you compare him to someone like guthrie govan... your boxers turn brown when you hear him play really. But yeh it is true that you really can tell how good a player is from one note imo



Yeah people knock on Zakk Wylde all the time but I think he CAN have good wide vibrato although it gets a bit rediculous some times. Zakk can play tight and fast thought, his 2nps pentatonic pattern things are pretty crazy and tight I rekon.

I really wish Zakk would just stick to acoustic sometimes, "Book Of Shadows" was a fucking masterpiece compared to all this shit hes doing now.

By the way, I wanted to show someone this, noone on you tube believes me but kirk is playing the verse riff in masters of puppets wrong , see if you can spot it. It starts at 1:47


----------



## RiffRaff (May 17, 2008)

Hammet's vibrato has always pissed me off.

If you want great vibrato, Marty Friedman is the king of vibrato imo

just listen to any of his stuff (pre 2000) for amazing vibrato


----------



## Prada3353 (May 17, 2008)

eh, when i first started out i loved kirk hammet, but now, i cant stand him... he uses that damn wah out the ass, its really annoying, i mean, i am a fan of wahs, just not on every single solo you do, it gets old

on the subject of one notes, and i know i'm gonna get heat for this, but i really like synyster gates, i love his style, he plays very clean and tight (from city of evil and up) and he did quite a bit with single note bends and vibratos in the solo on sieze the day


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2008)

i don´t know master of puppets, so i wouldn´t know how wrong it was, could someone point it out? 

also, i dislike kirk hammet´s tone at times, when soloing. sometimes he seems to have that horrible "no details" fuzzy "closed-sounding" tone that makes things sound out of tune... the upper notes in the first vid shows just that 

i really like Vai´s vibrato. very soft and singing. Vai´s soloing in general is pretty damn singing though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 17, 2008)

yeah vai is incredible


----------



## Zak1233 (May 17, 2008)

Edroz said:


> no he didn't, James did.
> 
> personally i think the handful of solos James has recorded stomp all over the majority of Kirk's.



well kirk hammet did write the main riff to enter sandman which IS a pretty stompin riff tbh  even tho nowadays the songs soooo overrated IMO
and yah i've always preferred james , he's more metal lol hammet likes to get anal-y penetrated with his wah i think


----------



## -Nolly- (May 17, 2008)

God, Kirk's vibrato is probably the only reason I can't stand to listen to Metallica. Honestly, with technique that sloppy, and such boring phrasing, I really can't understand the obsession people have with him.

I remember a Paul Gilbert quote along the lines of "You can judge how good a player is solely on his vibrato". It's such a massive part of lead playing, I can't believe how many professionals out there have the spastic Kirk style vibrato going on.
You can instantly recognise, say, Yngwie, or Blues Saraceno by their vibratos. Loomis, Gilbert, Vai, Brian May are other great examples of expressive vibratos off the top of my head.
One of the best vibratos I've heard recently was Martin Gould's on his guest solo on the latest Safety Fire track. Wicked solo too.


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2008)

Saraceno ftmfw 

And subsequently, dimebag


----------



## abyss258 (May 17, 2008)

I have really fallen in love with Loomis and his vibrato.... 
Hammet =


----------



## -Nolly- (May 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Saraceno ftmfw
> 
> And subsequently, dimebag



Yeah man, ridiculously underrated player. He's got such a unique attack, almost impossible to replicate. Sooo damn clean as well.

And obviously, Dimebag ripped.

I honestly don't see how Kirk can be compared in any way, shape or form to guys like Dimebag, Loomis etc..

I'm really holding back on this, it has to be one of my few pet hates in the guitar world.. 

This, ladies and gentlemen is a vibrato:

YouTube - Blues Saraceno - Reh Video Intro


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 17, 2008)

You guys don't like to listen to Metallica because of Kirk's _vibrato_?  It pisses you off? 

O.K.


----------



## Seven (May 17, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> well kirk hammet did write the main riff to enter sandman which IS a pretty stompin riff tbh  even tho nowadays the songs soooo overrated IMO
> and yah i've always preferred james , he's more metal lol hammet likes to get anal-y penetrated with his wah i think



Thats about it though, and they'res plenty better riffs in earlier Metallica records.

Hetfield FTW.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 17, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You guys don't like to listen to Metallica because of Kirk's _vibrato_?  It pisses you off?
> 
> O.K.



Yup. It grates on me that bad.


----------



## Joey_Vengeance (May 17, 2008)

I am probebly repating what alredy 20 persons have said but
like any other (at the time) 14 year olds i really liked kirk hammet but when i got
older and more experienced in the guitar i found myself really hating his
vibrato and that ¤%&#& autowah!

For gods sake, evolve man...EVOLVE!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 17, 2008)

I tend to have two 'modes' of vibrato,

1.) the slow, bluesy, vocal, (Like David Gilmour)
2.) the wide, crazy, Psuedo-Whammy-Bar-Attack&#8482; (Like Slayer)

But it depends on the situation.

It's good to be able to do both, but if you only have one or the other, the music will suffer.

THat being said I like Kirk's vibrato, for the most part. But I will admit it's anything but 'refined'.

Also, all the people other than Kirk that have been mentioned here all have wonderful, beautiful vibrato(s).


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (May 17, 2008)

A little off-topic here, but did anyone else notice that James sang the wrong lyrics on the first verse of that video?


----------



## klutvott (May 17, 2008)

I have to agree. It's painful to hear his sloppy out of tune playing. If i was James Hetfield i would take away his wah pedal and do all the solos myself.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 17, 2008)

To be fair that is a particularly strong example of Kirk's crappy vibrato. I can't believe no one has ever suggested he work on it and make it better. The whole performance was pretty poor imo, James singing out of tune a lot.

Satch, Gilbert and Vai all have amazing, distinctive vibratos. I espescially like Vai's, its so expressive.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2008)

Man I could only stand 37 seconds of that first video!  Shockingly bad vibrato. Simply _way_ too fast and with no feel whatsoever. 

I'm so glad I don't like Metalica right now!


----------



## Blind Faith (May 17, 2008)

Back in the day i used to love metallica, not really a fan of them anymore i mean some of their stuff is okay not anything but though (moved onto megadeth) 

I think that vibrato really makes the player and helps them stand out a hell of a lot more than someone with very poor vibrato (they could could have amazing technique and good sound but it really just depends on the vibrato)


----------



## Wolfster (May 17, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> One of the best vibratos I've heard recently was Martin Gould's on his guest solo on the latest Safety Fire track. Wicked solo too.


Yeah man that solo owns. I learnt it by ear a while back.It owns.


----------



## DDDorian (May 17, 2008)

Kirk Hammett, y'say? _Annoying_, y'say? Surely you jest

To be fair, there are quite a few high-profile players like Santana and Angus Young that crappy nervous vibrato too; hell, maybe Kirk _likes_ how it sounds. That being said, I absolutely cannot stand him. I'm just glad he went to Metallica as I wouldn't like them much with or without Kirk, he would have totally ruined Exodus for me, so I guess things turned out as well as could be expected.


----------



## Prada3353 (May 17, 2008)

yeah, but in angus youngs defence, he admitted in an interview that he isnt and never will be a soloist, so atleast he admitts that he's not the greatest at it


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2008)

Kirk Hammetts vibrato sucks? Wow, thanks for breaking the news! 

I really hate hearing him solo live, James has always stomped him on guitar, now James just needs how to remember how to sing  I really don't know what's up with his new way of singing...


----------



## Ancestor (May 17, 2008)

Hammett was good (maybe still is) at playing thrash style pentatonic leads with the wah. That really old live album they did (can't remember it was a bootleg) has some amazing extended leads on it. 

Unfortunately, I think he fell to the pressure of everyone in the band trying so hard to make a commercially monster-success album. Now it's just sad to watch. Reminds me a little of Vivian Campbell, but much worse.

And, yes, his vibrato sucks. Bad intonation and does not really get inside the note to make it sing. Very mechanical sounding, and undeveloped. It's something he needs to work on, but I'm sure he's too awesome to work on his playing much any more.


----------



## 7stringfire (May 18, 2008)

For the record, Kirk Hammett needs to back the fuck off the Wah Wah pedal. He barely plays a solo without it. SO annoying.


----------



## dougsteele (May 18, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> God, Kirk's vibrato is probably the only reason I can't stand to listen to Metallica. Honestly, with technique that sloppy, and such boring phrasing, I really can't understand the obsession people have with him.
> 
> I remember a Paul Gilbert quote along the lines of "You can judge how good a player is solely on his vibrato". It's such a massive part of lead playing, I can't believe how many professionals out there have the spastic Kirk style vibrato going on.
> You can instantly recognise, say, Yngwie, or Blues Saraceno by their vibratos. Loomis, Gilbert, Vai, Brian May are other great examples of expressive vibratos off the top of my head.
> One of the best vibratos I've heard recently was Martin Gould's on his guest solo on the latest Safety Fire track. Wicked solo too.



Thank you thank you thank you. 

I can't believe out of metal/shred chops, that vibrato isn't as important as alternate picking or pinch harmonics. I straight out ripped off George Lynch's vibrato, and I told him so at NAMM, ha ha..

When I think of metal, I think of precision playing, mass distortion, screaming guitars, and fucking brutal vibrato. I'd rather hear a slow player with great vibrato than a fast player with shit vibrato.

I'll be doing a youtube vid on it soon, and yeah, I'm gonna be brutally fucking honest..It's like learning to cook and and never using pans.

If you don't have good vibrato, anything you say on the guitar will sound monotone and not worth saying at all.

My list of great vibrato players: George Lynch, Andy La Roque, PG, Yngwie, EVH, Zakk, Dime, Warren Demartini, guitarist of the Japanese band Dead End, Amir Derakh back in the day, and another person on this forum, HAUCH.

Hammet's playing was never good, let's face it, his intonation is shit, he constantly plays outta key, I could go on and on. And I'm not saying this because he's mega rich and I'm jealous, cuz trust me, i ain't. I have ears, and whenever I hear Metallica solo, I cringe. And it's not to say I'm not a fan either because I own the 1st four CD's..

So yeah, good vibrato is just as important as alternate picking, pinch harmonics, muted power chords, playing fucking metal guitar..And if you vibrato is short, sounds out of control and nervous, and is driving me nuts? The I hope your guitar gear gets stolen and your fingers get chopped off in a freak masturbation accident.

As one of those wrestlers once said, "Know your role!!"


----------



## BinaryTox1n (May 18, 2008)

I'm suprised any of you actually made it to a part in that video where he used vibrato; his tone turned me away before i got anywhere close.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 18, 2008)

I think the best solo kirk has ever done is the first solo in blackened. It sounds like something Joe Satriani might have helped him write in one of their "lessons" hahah.


----------



## dougsteele (May 18, 2008)

7stringfire said:


> For the record, Kirk Hammett needs to back the fuck off the Wah Wah pedal. He barely plays a solo without it. SO annoying.



Yeah, him and Lynch, they use the pedal and play to it like they're tapping their foot, when it's on expression pedal and you EXPRESS the fucking note, not stay in goddamn time.

Fuckheads!!!!



BinaryTox1n said:


> I'm suprised any of you actually made it to a part in that video where he used vibrato; his tone turned me away before i got anywhere close.



I haven't even bothered watching it, as I think I'd have a fucking brain aneurysm. I'd probably be kicked off this forum with my American Psycho style diatribe.


----------



## 7stringfire (May 18, 2008)

No lie, I didnt bother watching the video either. 

I agree completely on the him and lynch issue even though Lynch IS better.


----------



## stuz719 (May 18, 2008)

I can't believe a Hammett-bash thread has lived for more than 6 posts without being locked.

Obviously guitarists who don't play perfect vibrato are useless - people like Django Reinhardt, Barney Kessel, Martin Taylor, Bert Jansch, Tuck Andress... I mean, they don't use vibrato therefore they are rubbish, right?



Guitar playing is an emotional expression (or at least it should be) - the day it becomes a competition of "better" and "worse" is the day you lose sight of what music is all about. If KH's vibrato annoys you that much _don't listen to him_. It's like complaining that every time you hit yourself over the head with a dinner plate you get a headache!

BTW I'd dare to suggest that as James Hetfield _wrote_ the lyrics to MOP he can choose whether, when and how to change them as he sees fit...


----------



## DDDorian (May 18, 2008)

^^You're missing the point - Kirk Hammett's vibrato is dictated by his lack of technique, not by personal preference. Hammett is a textbook example of a player whose reach exceeds his grasp; when he takes a solo, he crashes far more often than he soars. Good for him, but it doesn't mean I ever want to hear his playing again.

Also, I doubt Hetfield _chose_ to change the lyrics, he just screwed up. Big deal. I caught The Police on their reunion tour, I know what screwing up sounds like, heh.


----------



## stuz719 (May 18, 2008)

While I agree with Messiaen that technique facilitates expression, sometimes it's the limitations of our skill that create our identity. Hence KH bashing is a dead end - just like Vai bashing, or Thal bashing, or Petrucci bashing would be. Just play the music -whether it's a perfectly executed 6-string sweep or whatever doesn't (or at least shouldn't) matter, that's just musical snobbery.

Picasso once said it took him 60 years to learn how to paint like a child.

I suggest the following reading.



> What does it accomplish to say things like (Here are some actual examples of things I've seen): "Impellitteri owns Yngwie" "John Petrucci has bad sweep technique because he can't play the F# major sweep in his Fatal Tragedy solo live"


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 18, 2008)

I learned my vibrato from Michael Schenker, Tak Matsumoto, and Marty Friedman.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2008)

Heh, this reminds me. In my chemistry class a few months ago my friend asked me if I like Metallica (as a few rows in front of us, some dude was wearing a Metallica shirt). 
So I said, making sure the kid heard, "No, Metallica are sellouts and Kirk Hammett has terrible vibrato", just to see what would happen. The kid turns around slowly, and looks at me with a terrified, confused and distraught look, as if I just disporved God.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 18, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> I can't believe a Hammett-bash thread has lived for more than 6 posts without being locked.
> 
> Obviously guitarists who don't play perfect vibrato are useless - people like Django Reinhardt, Barney Kessel, Martin Taylor, Bert Jansch, Tuck Andress... I mean, they don't use vibrato therefore they are rubbish, right?
> 
> ...



Ok, can a mod change this thread title to "I do not enjoy listening to Kirk Hammets vibrato, do you?".

It warrents discussion, whether you like it or not people are going to talk about what they do and don't like.

It's not like im sitting here bashing him, going "LOLKIRKSUX0RS", I don't give a shit how fast he plays or anything like that. I'm talking about a very basic technique which is one of the cornerstones of expression on guitar, and in my opinion, his lacks expression. I realise music is subjective and every thing is just an opion from the perspective of the listener, I think most people know that. We just dont need to be reminded of it every 5 minutes.

I think Kirk has done some great shit, but this is one thing that bothers me about him. And as a guitar player I think its good to discuss things like this because it puts you in the direction you want to go in. How are we supposed to progress if we don't take on board what we do like and throw away what we dont?


----------



## stuz719 (May 18, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Hammett is a textbook example of a player whose reach exceeds his grasp



Isn't that how you progress as a player?


----------



## stuh84 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, but only if the grasp increases. Hammett definitely is not like wine, he has not got better with age


----------



## dream-thief (May 18, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Yeah, but only if the grasp increases. Hammett definitely is not like wine, he has not got better with age


 
+1


----------



## dougsteele (May 18, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Yeah, but only if the grasp increases. Hammett definitely is not like wine, he has not got better with age



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!

Man, I'd love to buy you a bottle of wine just for that comment, but alas, I'm fuckin' broke..


----------



## Desi (May 18, 2008)

Heh, good ol' Kirk. I don't know, I'm on the same boat as some of you here who are not fans of not only his vibrato, but his playing overall. I always thought of Kirk as a very sketchy guitarist who's just lucky to be "there". I don't really care about how much he's influenced others, or that he's gotten the guitarist of the year award at some point, it doesn't take away from the fact that he just doesn't do it for me and I find him to be a bit...well...mediocre.


----------



## Xaios (May 19, 2008)

It's sad that no one has mentioned just how beautiful BB King's vibrato is. Vibrato isn't only about raising a note to the highest possible frontiers, it can be used subtly to really go for the heart. Even in metal, methinks.


----------



## eleven59 (May 19, 2008)

Edroz said:


> no he didn't, James did.
> 
> personally i think the handful of solos James has recorded stomp all over the majority of Kirk's.



 I've always been a fan of James more than Kirk. In my years of worshipping Metallica and learning as many of their songs as I could, I always learned James' parts and wanted to play like him more than Kirk.


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2008)

Xaios said:


> It's sad that no one has mentioned just how beautiful BB King's vibrato is.



He's the first example I give in guitar lessons.


----------



## JD80 (May 19, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> I'd probably be kicked off this forum with my American Psycho style diatribe.





I'd love to hear that. Brb, gotta return some video tapes.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 19, 2008)

JD80 said:


> I'd love to hear that. Brb, gotta return some video tapes.



Fucking love that movie, not as much as the book.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 19, 2008)

Not to sound like an ass but I feel Kirk is one of the most overrated guitar players in metal history. Bad vibrato aside, he hasn't done much for me in general since MOP.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 19, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Not to sound like an ass but I feel Kirk is one of the most overrated guitar players in metal history. Bad vibrato aside, he hasn't done much for me in general since MOP.



He's kind of a gateway into the metal world for a lot of people though, the solo to "one" was the first solo that ever made me shit my pants. I didn't know you could do that on a guitar. Theres always gana be new guitarists to look up to him, most people I know who actually progress and want to learn and get better like him less and less as they go. 

He's one of the first "shredders" (I use that term really lightly) alot of kids will hear.


----------



## the.godfather (May 19, 2008)

When I think of good vibrato I always think of BB King. He is the first point of reference for me. On most things actually, let alone vibrato. The dude's a legend. Pure and simple.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 19, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> He's kind of a gateway into the metal world for a lot of people though, the solo to "one" was the first solo that ever made me shit my pants. I didn't know you could do that on a guitar. Theres always gana be new guitarists to look up to him, most people I know who actually progress and want to learn and get better like him less and less as they go.
> 
> He's one of the first "shredders" (I use that term really lightly) alot of kids will hear.



I think that may possibly be the case with some of the younger members here. Im a bit older so my point of view is probably a little different. By the time AJFA came out I was already starting to lose interest in Metallica and I never cared for the solo in One at all to be honest. By this time I was already into all the young shredders out there such as Vinnie Moore, Tony MacAlpine, Paul Gilbert and etc so to me Kirk was not too high on my list.
I still think Metallica paved the way for a completely new genre in the 80s and for that I have a lot of respect for them. I just think Kirk was the luckiest man alive when he was selected to be Daves replacement.


----------



## Ancestor (May 19, 2008)

burton was the standout soloist in that band. Now THAT dude was fucking sick on his instrument. Fucking crazy what he could do on bass. So melodic and the way he bent those strings... fuck!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 19, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I think that may possibly be the case with some of the younger members here. Im a bit older so my point of view is probably a little different. By the time AJFA came out I was already starting to lose interest in Metallica and I never cared for the solo in One at all to be honest. By this time I was already into all the young shredders out there such as Vinnie Moore, Tony MacAlpine, Paul Gilbert and etc so to me Kirk was not too high on my list.
> I still think Metallica paved the way for a completely new genre in the 80s and for that I have a lot of respect for them. I just think Kirk was the luckiest man alive when he was selected to be Daves replacement.



Hahah true. I wasn't even listening to metal when I picked up the guitar, I was hardly listening to any music really. The first metal band I EVER listened to was Metallica, so it took me a while to find my guitar heros after picking up the guitar.


----------



## dougsteele (May 19, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Not to sound like an ass but I feel Kirk is one of the most overrated guitar players in metal history. Bad vibrato aside, he hasn't done much for me in general since MOP.



You're not an ass, you have ears. I have a friend who used to take lessons from Satch, and as I recall, I think Satch said Kirk wasn't done with lessons..HA HA!!!!


----------



## Desi (May 19, 2008)

Nuff' said.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 19, 2008)

Desi said:


> Nuff' said.




oh god. have mercy on that poor man

OWNED



-Nolly- said:


> This, ladies and gentlemen is a vibrato:
> 
> YouTube - Blues Saraceno - Reh Video Intro



yeah. the same vibrato on every single sustained note he plays. You call that good, i call that fuckin boring.


----------



## Kotex (May 20, 2008)

Franks vibrato in that video fucking owned.


----------



## Emperoff (May 20, 2008)

I also love Hetfield's soloing over Hammett's. Think about Nothing Else Matters, the first solo of MOP, the break solo on to live is to die (which is AWESOME)... I saw an interview from 1999 or so where Hammett said that they are solos that are written by James, but that it's him who plays them.

Hammet has great solos though, One, MOP, and Unforgiven come to mind


----------



## neon_black88 (May 20, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I also love Hetfield's soloing over Hammett's. Think about Nothing Else Matters, the first solo of MOP, the break solo on to live is to die (which is AWESOME)... I saw an interview from 1999 or so where Hammett said that they are solos that are written by James, but that it's him who plays them.
> 
> Hammet has great solos though, One, MOP, and Unforgiven come to mind



James plays them live though, do you just mean on the album? Cause he always plays the nothing else matters solo and the MOP one as far as I know, at least every time I've seen them play it he does. He even plays the Nothing Else Matters solo on a distorted acoustic in the S&M dvd.


----------



## Emperoff (May 20, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> James plays them live though, do you just mean on the album? Cause he always plays the nothing else matters solo and the MOP one as far as I know, at least every time I've seen them play it he does. He even plays the Nothing Else Matters solo on a distorted acoustic in the S&M dvd.



No, I mean that thery are solos that are supposedly written by James and is Kirk who plays them.


Kirk got pwned?


----------



## neon_black88 (May 20, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> No, I mean that thery are solos that are supposedly written by James and is Kirk who plays them.
> 
> 
> Kirk got pwned?




Yeah I know but im saying James plays them live.


----------

